# Lures or top water for surf.?



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

I guess depend s on how strong the waves are rolling, but I have chicken boy, vudu shrimp and different spoons and spooks. 

What do you guys like using? 


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

You cant go wrong with the ones that you mentioned. Chicken Boy, Vudu or Gulp under a popping cork will do great.

I like Mirrolures, Corky's or rattle traps. Topwaters are great when the conditions allow.

Sand eels or saltwater assasins are good too.

Just got to go out and see what they are hitting.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Love CB's.
Friend put me on skitterwalks for top


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

Coyote B said:


> You cant go wrong with the ones that you mentioned. Chicken Boy, Vudu or Gulp under a popping cork will do great.
> 
> I like Mirrolures, Corky's or rattle traps. Topwaters are great when the conditions allow.
> 
> ...


What makes great conditions for topwater? Calmer? Im still learning.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

thehastenman said:


> What makes great conditions for topwater? Calmer? Im still learning.


Down south I had luck in all water on top. Its easier on you to have calmer water cause you can see and feel the lure better...but I've had good luck in water choppy enough that I could barely get any rhythm. Its cool to have the lure slide down the face of a wave and see the fish come out of the wave after it.

I have only fished Galveston once, tuesday, and had zero luck with lures...but apparently they wanted bait that day so I doubt it was my techniques.

I will say that a lot of people up here wade out a lot further than I'm used to down in port aransas/mustang island/padre. I have always caught 75-85% of my fish within the first 5-50' of water. I would stand on the bar and cast long ways parallel to the sand. This would cover the immediate back side of the bar, top of the bar, and the gut between me and the beach as the water pushed the lure closer to shore. I have on more than one occasion had my lure knocked onto the beach, out of the water, as a fish attacked it RIGhT next to the sand.

This may be related to water clarity though...which isn't as good up here.

I'm just guessing, but I assume bait fish use the beach as a sense of protection from one side. The cleaner the water, the closer they hug the beach as they know they are secure on that side. The dirty water provides a little more cover so they tend to hang out further.

On the flip side, the predators push bait up to the beach to corner them. You see this a lot more in cleaner water.

All theory...but I notice cleaner water seems to put everything closer in. Could also be related to the fact that clean is usually calm and easier for them to swim in the surf zone.

Same goes for dusk/dawn/night. Everything is closer in as they feel safe with that beach behind them knowing there is one less ambush direction...


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

If you are unsure of how good the trout fishing will be use a shrimptail. Most dependable lure for trout in my opinion. 

If you are confident use a 51M Mirrolure.

If you are really confident use a topwater.

My favorite though is the Chartreuse 51M Mirrolure. Take off the middle hook and cast away. You can throw it a mile and nothing looks better in the mouth of a trout.


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks guys I plan on hitting it up hard in the next couple weeks. I look forward to putting some of these techniques into practice!


----------

